# Растяжка после удаления грыжи



## mi1kiss (19 Май 2019)

Здравствуйте. Мне 32 года, рост 177, вес 67 кг, в прошлом спортсменка (мс по плаванью), работаю мастером депиляции.В июле 2017 года мне удалили грыжу 9 мм l4-l5. Прошло почти 2 года после операции. Занимаюсь ЛФК, хожу по 2 - 3 часа в лесу 4 раза в неделю, зимой плаваю, появились 2 вопроса за всё это время.
1. Стоит ли делать упражнение на растяжку поясничного отдела? (Торс на коленях, голова к ним же..руки вперёд) . Это упражнение я делала до операции и в реабилитационном центре, но после операции его значительно тяжелее делать, там будто доску прибили, плохо тянется спина. Стоит ли растягивать? Не может ли это навредить.
2. До операции болели бёдра по ночам, постоянно приходилось переворачиваться. В больнице делали мрт таза..никаких патологий не найдено. После операции боль со временем прошла. Но вот буквально 2 дня снова стало побаливать левое бедро. Болит только во время сна и в оснрвном в позе эмбриона. Эти боли тоже связаны с поясницей?
Заранее спасибо за ответы.


----------



## InnaInna (19 Май 2019)

mi1kiss написал(а):


> болели бёдра по ночам


Здравствуйте. Меня тоже долго беспокоила боль в бедрах, особенно ночью в покое. Началось за 3 года до грыжи, длилось полтора года, от острой до терпимой боли. Один ортопед бежал за мной по коридору со словами "запомни, твои суставы здоровы", второй сказал, что я слишком мягкая, другие тупили больше и дороже. Снимок тоже ок. Когда появилась грыжа, я решила, что боль в бедрах была предвестником проблем с позвоночником.
Теперь свызываю боль в бедрах не с т/б суставом, а со средней ягодичной мышцой, ее сухожилием.


----------



## mi1kiss (19 Май 2019)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, вам как-то удалось эту проблему решить? А то очень влияет это на сон


----------



## Pavelman (19 Май 2019)

mi1kiss написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, вам как-то удалось эту проблему решить? А то очень влияет это на сон


Здравствуйте,у меня бедра после операции тоже болят.Делал Рентген тазобедренных суставов,там ок.Это думаю от позвоночника.Мрт когда делали?


----------



## mi1kiss (19 Май 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Здравствуйте,у меня бедра после операции тоже болят.Делал Рентген тазобедренных суставов,там ок.Это думаю от позвоночника.Мрт когда делали?


Сразу после операции. Я просто переживаю, что опять заболело бедро..поясница вообще не беспокоит, а эти бёдра..что-то с чем-то. Когда мне сделали только операцию и я лежала в палате, бёдра ломили невозможно, там и заведующий отделением приходил, и мой хирург..вот они отправили на мрт тазобедренного, долго смотрели и сказали, что там всё ок. Ну явно какая-то связь с поясницец прослеживается. Может действительно зажимает седалищный нерв..но как решать проблему, не ясно. Вот  я и думаю, может растяжка поможет


----------



## InnaInna (19 Май 2019)

Мне не удалось в период острых болей в бедрах ни причину найти, ни вылечить одним махом. Очень хорошо снималась боль уколом диклофенака. В отличие от корешковой боли. Хотела ПИР попробовать, не нашла. Заметила, что в марте, на свежий березовый сок, боль стихала. Два года морозила березовый сок, без сахара. Вместо воды на 5 мес в году хватало. Смешно, но помогало. Через 1,5 года стало терпимо и пошла на пилатес. Сначала обострение, потом все лучше и совсем прошло. Но думаю правильнее было и быстрее найти мануального терапевта и проверить мышцы.


----------



## mi1kiss (19 Май 2019)

@InnaInna, спасибо за ответ


----------



## InnaInna (19 Май 2019)

Вам спасибо. Надеюсь, по Вашей теме ответят врачи форума.
И, конечно, у Вас хорошие ревматологические анализы (СРБ, Anti-ССР, ANA). 
 У меня еще синдром щелкающего бедра имеется. Может это взаимосвязано. У Вас нет такого?
 И как у Вас на других уровнях позвоночника?


----------



## mi1kiss (19 Май 2019)

Нет, ничего такого. Протрузия пошла в соседнем отделе после операции, а так не знаю. Пока не делала мрт, пока не беспокоит особо ничего. Желаю вам здоровья.


----------



## InnaInna (20 Май 2019)

@Pavelman, 
Болевой синдром большого вертела (БСБВ) - боль в области большого вертела бедренной кости, вследствие изменений приводящего аппарата тазобедренного сустава.

Причинами БСБВ является: поражение сухожилий малой и средней ягодичных мышц в местах прикрепления к большому вертелу.


----------



## mi1kiss (20 Май 2019)

InnaInna написал(а):


> @Pavelman,
> Болевой синдром большого вертела (БСБВ) - боль в области большого вертела бедренной кости, вследствие изменений приводящего аппарата тазобедренного сустава.
> 
> Причинами БСБВ является: поражение сухожилий малой и средней ягодичных мышц в местах прикрепления к большому вертелу.


Странно, что на мрт врачи ничего не увидели. Вот, кстати, сегодня ночью ничего не беспокоило.


----------

